# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنای با رشته مهندسی ژنتیک

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی ژنتیک

مهندسی ژنتیک، به مجموعه روشهایی گفته میشود که به منظور جداسازی، خالص  سازی، وارد کردن و بیان یک ژن خاص در یک میزبان بکار میروند و نهایتا منجر  به بروز یک صفت خاص و یا تولید محصول مورد نظر در جاندار میزبان میشود.  کاربردهای مهندسی ژنتیک تقریبا نامحدود به نظر میرسد. این علم کاربردهای  زیادی در علوم پایه، تولیدات صنعتی، کشاورزی و علوم پزشکی دارد. در زمینه  علوم پایه، بررسیهایی مانند مکانیزمهای همانند سازی DNA و بیان ژنها در  پروکاریوتها، یوکاریوتها و ویروسها و همچنین چگونگی ساخته شدن و تغییرات  پروتئینهای داخلی سلول و همچنین مکانیزم ایجاد سرطان از جمله کاربردهای  مهندسی ژنتیک است. در زمینه کشاورزی که بستر بسیاری از کاربردهای مهندسی  ژنتیک است، تولید گیاهان مقاوم به آفات گیاهی و خشکی، تولید گیاهان پرمحصول  و تولید گاوهای دارای شیر و گوشت بیشتر، را میتوان نام برد. و در زمینه  کاربردهای پزشکی، تشخیص بیماریهای ارثی، تولید انسولین انسانی، تولید  هورمون رشد انسان و... را میتوان نام برد. در سالهای اخیر گسترش و توسعهٔ  تکنیکهای سنتز DNA نوترکیب انقلابی را در درمان بسیاری از بیماریهای انسانی  از جمله انواع سرطانها، اغلب بیماریهای خود ایمنی نظیر دیابت و همچنین  تشخیص، پیشگیری و درمان بسیاری از بیماریهای مادر زادی فراهم آوردهاست.

تاریخچه

امروزه دانش و فن مهندسی ژنتیک و بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی در عرصههای بسیار  متنوع مانند کشاورزی، تغذیه و مواد غذایی، دامپروری، شاخههای مختلف علوم  پزشکی و صنایع دارویی، صنایع تخمیری، صنایع نظامی، انرژی، محیطزیست و  بهداشت بشر، استفادههای بسیار ارزشمندی پیدا کردهاست. اهمیت بعضی از اصول  علمی، در زمان کشف آنها مشخص نمیشود، بلکه پس از مدت زمانی که میگذرد ارزش  آنها معلوم میشود. یکی از مثالهای روشن این مساله کشف ساختمان سه بعدی DNA  بوسیله جیمز واتسون و فرانسیس کریک در سال ۱۹۵۳ بود. این ساختمان نسبتا  ساده باعث شد تا دانشمندان سیستمهای مختلف ژنتیکی را بررسی کنند. اما مطلب  به همین جا، ختم نشد و دانشمندان مختلف سعی کردند که از این اطلاعات  استفاده نمایند. هدف آنها نیز بیان سادهای داشت. آنها خواستند تا یک DNA را  از یک موجود بگیرند و در موجود دیگر وارد نمایند تا اثرات آن ژن در موجود  ثانویه بروز کند.
این علم نوین که به تدریج جای خود را در بین علوم دیگر پیدا کرد، با  عناوینی چون زیستشناسی مولکولی، مهندسی ژنتیک و نهایتا DNA نوترکیب[۱]  شناخته میشود. مثال معروفی از کاربردهای مهندسی ژنتیک تولید سویه ای از  باکتری اشرشیاکلی[۲] است که قادر به سنتز انسولین انسانی است. تولید گیاهان  مقاوم به تنشهای شوری و خشکی از دیگر مثالهای شناخته شدهٔ کاربردهای  مهندسی ژنتیک است.
مراحل مهندسی ژنتیک
انتخاب ژن مورد نظر
جداسازی ژن مورد نظر
وارد کردن ژن مورد نظر در حامل
تکثیر ژن در میزبان مناسب
انتقال حامل ژن به سلول هدف
تکثیر سلول هدف
تولید انبوه محصول یا ایجاد صفت مورد نظر
کاربردهای مهندسی ژنتیک

دانش و فن مهندسی ژنتیک و بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی در عرصههای بسیار متنوع  مانند کشاورزی، تغذیه و مواد غذایی، دامپروری، شاخههای مختلف علوم پزشکی و  صنایع دارویی، صنایع تخمیری، صنایع نظامی، انرژی، محیطزیست و بهداشت بشر،  استفادههای بسیار ارزشمندی پیدا کردهاست که برخی از انها در زیر شرح داده  شدهاست.
بیوتکنولوژی و علوم پزشکی
کاربرد بیوتکنولوژی در زمینة علوم پزشکی و دارویی، موضوعات بسیار گستردهای  مانند ابداع روشهای کاملاً جدید برای «تشخیص مولکولی مکانیسمهای بیماریزایی  و گشایش سرفصل جدیدی به نام پزشکی مولکولی»، «امکان تشخیص پیش از تولد  بیماریها و پس از آن»، «ژندرمانی و کنار گذاشتن (نسبی) برخورد معلولی با  بیمار و بیماری»، «تولید داروها و واکسنهای نوترکیب و جدید»، «ساخت کیتهای  تشخیصی»، «ایجاد میکروارگانیسمهای دستکاری شده برای کاربردهای خاص»، «تولید  پادتنهای تکدودمانی (منوکلونال)» و غیره را در بر میگیرد. امروزه برای  تشخیصهای دقیق، پیشگیری، درمان اساسی بیماریها و در واقع سلامت و بهداشت  جوامع ظاهراً راه دیگری جز پزشکی مولکولی بهنظر نمیرسد.
ژن درمانی (Gene Therapy) بسیاری از صاحبنظران از سدة حاضر بهعنوان سدة  مهندسی ژنتیک و بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی یاد میکنند. به اعتقاد بسیاری از  دانشمندان، تولد ژندرمانی در اوایل دهه ۱۹۹۰، یک رخداد بزرگ و انقلابی بود  که چشمانداز جدیدی را در عرصه پزشکی مولکولی ایجاد کرد؛ زیرا برای نخستین  بار در تاریخ علوم زیستی، کاربرد روشها و فنون بسیار حساس و جدید جهت  انتقال ژنهای سالم به درون سلولهای بدن و تصحیح و درمان ژنهای جهشیافته و  معیوب، پنجرهای نو به سوی مبارزه جدی، اساسی و علّی (نه معلولی و در سطح  فرآوردههای ژنی) با بسیاری از بیماریها گشودهاست. ژندرمانی، در واقع انتقال  مواد ژنتیکی به درون سلولهای یک موجود برای مقاصد درمانی میباشد که به  روشهای متفاوت و متنوع (فیزیکی، شیمیایی و زیستی) صورت میگیرد.
کشف بسیاری از ژنهای بیماریزای مهم در آینده نزدیک، کاربرد روشهای متنوع و  بیسابقه غربالسازی ژنتیکی و پیشگوییهای بسیار دقیق پیرامون تعیین سرنوشت  جنین از نظر بیماریهای ژنتیک پیش و پس از تولد، از دیگر قابلیتهای مهندسی  ژنتیک و ژندرمانی است. پژوهشگران با انجام تحقیقات گسترده بر بسیاری از  محدودیتهای موجود در زمینه ژندرمانی فائق آمدهاند. همچنین در زمینه هدفگیری  بسیار اختصاصی سلول و انتقال ژن یا DNAی برهنه به درون آن- به عنوان دارو-  پیشرفتهای چشمگیری حاصل شدهاست.
علیرغم اینکه در حال حاضر ژندرمانی، روشی پرهزینه بوده و به فنون پیشرفته و  تخصصی نیاز دارد، اما بهزودی از این روش در مورد طیف بسیار وسیعی از  بیماریها استفاده خواهد شد. همچنین شواهد فزآینده و امیدبخشی وجود دارد که  استفاده از روشهای پزشکی مولکولی، در آیندهای نه چندان دور و در مقایسه با  وضع کنونی، صدها بار هزینههای درمانی را نیز کاهش خواهد داد.
طرح بینالمللی ژنوم انسان (IHGP) پروژه بینالمللی ژنوم انسان، یکی از  مهمترین و عظیمترین طرحهای تحقیقاتی زیستشناسی عصر حاضر است که با رمزگشایی  از ژنوم انسان، گرههای بیشماری را گشوده و قلههای متعددی را فتح کردهاست.  این طرح که انجام آن، مولود پیشرفتها و اطلاعات جدید محققان در عرصه مهندسی  ژنتیک است، در آیندهای نزدیک، تحولات عمیق و غیرهمنتظرهای را در علوم  پزشکی بهوجود خواهد آورد. طرح بینالمللی ژنوم انسان را میتوان نقطه عطفی در  تاریخ علوم زیستی بهویژه مهندسی ژنتیک و بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی به حساب  آورد.
شناسایی مکانیسمهای مولکولی پیدایش سرطان
امروزه از رهگذر بهکارگیری مهندسی ژنتیک و بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی، این پرسش  که سرطان چگونه ایجاد میشود؟، دیگر جزء اسرار ناشناخته علمی به حساب  نمیآید. در خلال دو دهة اخیر، پژوهشگران با استفاده از روشهای مولکولی و  نتایج حاصل از مطالعاتی مانند طرح رمزگشایی از ژنوم انسان، به پیشرفتهای  خیرهکنندهای در شناسایی علل و مراحل مولکولی پیدایش سرطان دست یافتهاند که  در آینده نزدیک، به روشهای انقلابی در مسیر درمان آن منجر خواهد شد. با  آنکه هنوز هیچکس قادر نیست زمان دقیق غلبه کامل بر سرطان را پیشگویی کند،  اما چشمانداز آن بسیار نویدبخش است.
در این راستا، تلاشهای گستردهای برای درمان سرطان با استفاده از روشهای  ژندرمانی (مانند انتقال ژنهای بازدارندة سرطان به درون سلولها) به طور  فزایندهای در حال افزایش است. مهار ژنهایی که بیشتر از اندازه طبیعی تکثیر  یا بیان شدهاند (مانند آنکوژنهای فعالشده) و جایگزینی یک ژن ناقص یا حذفشده  از جمله راهبردهای این روش درمانی به حساب میآیند.
اخیراً پژوهشگران امریکایی نوعی ویروس «هوشمند» را طراحی کردهاند که بتواند  در درون سلولهای سرطانی، تکثیر شده و تمام سلولهای بدخیم را در بدن از بین  ببرد، اما به سلولهای سالم آسیبی نرساند. نتایج به دست آمده از این شیوة  جدید، روی موشهای الگو موفقیتآمیز بوده و توانستهاست حدود ۶۰ درصد از  سلولهای سرطانی را نابود سازد.
شماری از شرکتهای دارویی جهان نیز با تکیه بر فرآیندها و قابلیتهای  بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی، بر روی طراحی داروها و عوامل درمانی مناسب جهت توقف  ماشین تکثیر بیرویه سلولی (سرطان) فعالیت میکنند.
بیشک انجام این پژوهشها، که در آیندهای نزدیک به نتایج مفیدی برای درمان  شماری از سرطانهای انسانی منجر خواهد شد، بدون بکارگیری اصول و فنون مهندسی  ژنتیک و بیوتکنولوژی میسر نمیبود.
شبیهسازی(Cloning)
از دیگر موضوعات بسیار مهم روز در زمینه مهندسی ژنتیک و بیوتکنولوژی  مولکولی، که ارتباط تنگاتنگی با علوم پزشکی داشته و احتمالاً در آینده منشأ  تحولات بزرگی در این زمینه خواهد بود، بحث کلونسازی (همانندسازی یا  شبیهسازی) یا تکثیر غیرجنسی سلولها است؛ که طی آن با همانندسازی از روی  سلول بالغ یک موجود زنده، نسخهای مشابه موجود اولیه ساخته میشود.
شایان ذکر است که نخستین موفقیت انسان در کلونسازی یک پستاندار بالغ  (گوسفند دالی) در سال ۱۹۹۶ توسط یان ویلموت انگلیسی و همکاران وی در مؤسسه  راسلین (ادینبر، اسکاتلند) با انتقال هستة یک سلول سوماتیک (غیرجنسی)  بهدرون سیتوپلاسم یک اووسیت (سلول جنسی ماده) که هستهاش خارج شده بود، به  دست آمد.
به طور کلی، محققان علم ژنتیک و بیوتکنولوژیستهای مولکولی اعتقاد دارند که  تلاشهای آنها در این زمینه، میتواند به کاربردهای بسیار ارزشمندی در  زمینههای پزشکی، کشاورزی و مانند آنها منجر شود.
البته علیرغم بحثهای بسیار جدی که در مورد سوء استفادههای احتمالی از مقوله  شبیهسازی و عواقب زیستی و اخلاقی آن در دنیا وجود دارد، خوشبختانه اعتقاد  اکثریت قابل توجهی از صاحبنظران امر که با درک مسئولیت خطیر انسانی خود، به  پژوهشهای متنوع و گسترده مهندسی ژنتیک و بیوتکنولوژی در عرصه پزشکی  مولکولی مشغولند، این است که تحقیقات مذکور باید تنها برای مقاصد پیشگیری،  تشخیص و درمان اساسی بیماریها به کار رفته شود.
ژنتیک مولکولی و صنعت

در سالهای اخیر، ژنتیک مولکولی در صنایع گوناگون جایگاه منحصر به فردی پیدا  کردهاست. امروزه در برخی از معادن دنیا، استخراج و بازیافت کانیهای  پرارزشی مانند طلا، نقره، مس و اورانیوم به کمک میکروارگانیسمها و با  روشهای زیستی (Bioleaching) صورت میگیرد. تولید صنعتی بسیاری از اسیدهای  آلی مانند اسید سیتریک، اسید استیک و اسید لاکتیک و همچنین تولید روغنهایی  با ترکیبات اسیدهای چرب ویژه که دارای ارزش بالایی در صنایع غذایی و مواد  پاککننده هستند، از دیگر زمینههای حضور فعال ژنتیک در صنعت است.
علاوه بر این، به اعتقاد بسیاری از صاحبنظران، یکی از عرصههای بسیار حیاتی  ژنتیک، در «صنایع آنزیمی» است؛ چراکه به جرأت میتوان ادعا کرد بدون استفاده  از فرآیندهای ژنتیکی و طراحی سویههای میکروبی مهندسی ژنتیک شده، پیشرفتهای  بزرگ بشر در زمینه تولید انبوه آنزیمها و بیوکاتالیستهای بسیار با ارزش و  متنوع که بهعنوان مواد مادر در صنایع گوناگون غذایی، شیمیایی، سلولزی، نفت،  تولید شویندهها و غیره به کار میروند، تقریباً غیرممکن و دور از دسترس  بود.
تولید پلاستیکهای قابل تجزیه (Green Plastics)، تولید انرژیهای تجدیدپذیر  با استفاده از بیومس (Biomass)، طراحی و تولید ساختارهای نانومتری  (Nanostructures) جدید مثل بیوترانزیستورها، بیوچیپها و پلیمرهای پروتئینی  با استفاده از روشهای مهندسی پروتئین، بکارگیری روشهای ژنتیک در افزایش  بازیافت و سولفورزدایی نفت خام و پاکسازی آلودگیهای زیستمحیطی به کمک  فرآیندهای زیستی، از دیگر عرصههای نوین و با ارزش ژنتیک در صنعت و محیط  زیست به شمار میروند.
ژنتیک و کشاورزی

رشد فزآینده جمعیت جهان و افزایش تقاضا برای مواد غذایی در دهههای اخیر  موجب شد تا در زمینة علوم کشاورزی و مواد غذایی شاهد یک گذر جدی و  اجتنابناپذیر از کشاورزی سنتی به کشاورزی پیشرفته و بکارگیری روشهای نوین  ژنتیک در تولید محصولات زراعی و دامی باشیم. همانگونه که میدانیم، گیاهان،  اصلیترین و مهمترین منابع تجدیدشونده جهان هستند که علاوه بر تأمین غذای  آدمی و حیوانات، نیازهای غیرتغذیهای، شیمیایی و صنعتی هم توسط آنها مرتفع  میگردد. به همین دلیل، کاربرد روشهای مهندسی ژنتیک و ژنتیک مولکولی برای  افزایش کمی و کیفی محصولات از یک سو و کاهش هزینهها و زمان تولید از سوی  دیگر، استفاده از این روشها در شاخههای گوناگون کشاورزی را بسیار ارزشمند  کردهاست.
تولید گیاهان تراریخته
بهکارگیری روشها و فنون مهندسی ژنتیک و ژنتیک مولکولی به طور جدی از سال  ۱۹۸۳ آغاز و روندی به شدت رو به رشد را به ویژه در قلمرو اصلاح گیاهان  زراعی استراتژیک، طی کرد. پیشرفت در این حوزه، فوقالعاده چشمگیر است.  بهطوریکه در مدتی کمتر از هشت سال، سطح زیر کشت گیاهان دستورزی شده ژنتیکی  (Transgenic)، وسعتی بالغ بر ۶۰ میلیون هکتار از اراضی کشاورزی جهان را به  خود اختصاص داد. به این ترتیب، مهندسی ژنتیک و ژنتیک مولکولی به منظور  تأمین امنیت غذایی جمعیت رو به رشد جهان وارد عمل شده و مواد غذایی حاصل  دستکاری ژنتیکی (GMOs) به تدریج وارد بازار شد.
در سال ۱۹۸۶ نخستین آزمایشهای مزرعهای، با تنباکوی تراریخته، در امریکا و  فرانسه صورت گرفت. چین نخستین کشوری بود که در سال ۱۹۹۰، تولیدگیاهان  تراریخته (تنباکو) را به شکل تجاری آغاز کرد. امریکا، دومین کشوری بود که  در سال ۱۹۹۴، گیاه تراریخته گوجهفرنگی را به شکل تجارتی تولید نمود. پس از  آن، در فاصله سالهای ۱۹۹۵ تا ۱۹۹۶، ۳۵ گیاه تراریخته تولید شد که حدود ۸۰  درصد آنها مربوط به دو کشور امریکا و کانادا بودند. تا سال ۱۹۹۹، بین ۲۵ تا  ۴۵ درصد تولید برخی از محصولات اصلی زراعی (ذرت، سویا و غیره) در امریکا،  با استفاده از گیاهان تراریخته صورت میگرفت. درحال حاضر، حداقل ۲۵ درصد از  سطح زیر کشت ذرت تراریخته و ۴۰ درصد از سطح زیرکشت سویای تراریختة جهان در  امریکاست.
وارد کردن ژنهای فراوان (مربوط به صفات مختلف) به دهها گونه گیاهی مانند  گندم، جو، گوجهفرنگی، ذرت، سیب زمینی، سویا، پنبه، مارچوبه، تنباکو و  چغندرقند جهت اصلاح یا بهبود فرآوردههای کشاورزی، امکان تغییر ژنتیکی در  راههای بیوسنتزی گیاهان برای تولید انبوه موادی مانند روغنهای خوراکی،  مومها، چربیها و نشاستهها که در شرایط عادی به میزان بسیار جزیی تولید  میشوند و کنترل آفات زیستی، تنها نمونههای کوچکی از کاربردهای گسترده  گیاهان ترانسژنی (تراریخته) را شامل میشوند. اطلاعات بیشتر در این زمینه در  جدول شماره ۴ ارایه شدهاست.
احیای مراتع و جنگلها و حفظ تنوع گونههای گیاهی و جانوری در مناطق کویری و  بیابانی از دیگر عرصههای کشاورزی است که با کمک ژنتیک مولکولی روند سریعتری  یافتهاست. برای مثال، ژنتیکیستها با شناسایی، تکثیر و پرورش گونههای واجد  ژنهای مقاومت به نمک، گیاهان مقاومی مانند کاکتوسها، کاج و سرو اصلاح شدهای  را تولید کردهاند که قابلیت رشد و تکثیر در مناطق سخت بیابانی را پیدا  کردهاند. همچنین به کمک روشهای ژنتیک، از جلبکها و گلولای موجود در دریاها،  ترکیبات و کودهای زیستی سودمندی را برای حاصلخیزی زمینهای کشاورزی تولید  میکنند.
تولید جانوران ترانسژنیک
تولید جانوران دستورزی شده (ترانسژنیک) نیز از دیگر دستاوردهای بسیار مهم  بیوتکنولوژی و ژنتیک جدید در عرصه علوم زیستی است که اهداف ارزشمندی را  دنبال میکند.
جانور ترانسژن علاوه بر مادة ژنتیکی خود، واجد مقداری مادة ژنتیکی اضافی با  منشا خارجی میگردد. این جانور باید قادر باشد که ژن بیگانه را به نسلهای  بعدی انتقال دهد. امروزه روشهای متعددی برای ایجاد جانوران ترانسژنیک ابداع  شدهاست.
برخی از جنبههای اقتصادی مهندسی ژنتیک و ژنتیک مولکولی

ژنتیک از جمله علوم نوین است که بهعنوان یک ابزار مناسب و قدرتمند برای  دستیابی به توسعة پایدار بهشمار میآید. بنابراین در جهان امروز، توجه به  توانمندیها و قابلیتهای بیشمار این صنعت، بهویژه در کشورهای کمتر  توسعهیافته و فقیر، میتواند از جمله عوامل مهم در پیشرفت اقتصادی و رسیدن  به رفاه اجتماعی بالاتر، محسوب گردد.

----------

